# Searching for charts



## i-rigo (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all...

I'm searching for aeronautical charts for mediterranean area during the second world war and few years later.

I am a fan of aeronautical history and simulation, so I will very happy to find a charts of that area with the navaid their location type, airport etc...
A list with position name etc.. is good too

Best regards and sorry for my bad english.

Luciano


----------

